# Bless the Beasts Fur Pomade



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I finally found some! I had to wait a couple of weeks for them to get it back in stock, but I just got an email that it had shipped.

This stuff is darn near impossible to find so if you want some, I'd order quickly.

http://www.pettreasures.com/index.asp?Page...OD&ProdID=8

The shipping is high, $10.99. but I ordered two tubes so it's worth it to me. This is the best stuff I've ever found for mats.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I ordered mine directly from Bo Derek's Bless the Beast website. I'm pretty sure the shipping wasn't that high. I have noticed since I've ordered it, it's out of stock a lot.

I love it too. Jeff still gets mats, but not as bad and it makes his fur very very soft.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Every time I've gone to her website, it's out of stock. I've been looking for it for a year &1/2!

Too bad QVC doesn't carry it anymore. That was the best deal, but I suspect she couldn't keep up with the demand.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I love that stuff! I have to get Lacey some conditioner so I better get the pomade too since I will be out soon.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Marj -- how do you use the pomade?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I put a tiny amount in my hand and work it through her coat. In Lady's case. it's her chest that is more cottony and tends to mat more so I concentrate on that area.

I have never used anything that works so well on her coat.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would be careful with this product as it contains silicone which can leave a coating
that will eventually damage hair. Just FYI.


----------

